# Welcome New Outbackers!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It looks like we have had a few new Outbackers join us that have kind of slipped in under the radar. Well... we can't have that! So...

action *Welcome to Outbackers* action

_*austinpowers

[email protected]

mericketson

04SUPERDUTY*_

We are glad you all have found our little corner of cyberspace, and welcome you to our family!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It looks like we have had a few new Outbackers join us that have kind of slipped in under the radar. Well... we can't have that! So...
> 
> action *Welcome to Outbackers* action
> 
> ...


 action Welcome to the site. It has a wealth of information- as you will surely find out. Great folks, food recipes + fellowship too. Have fun + post often


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Its like the Spring MayFly bloom around here!!!!!!

WELCOME to the family. action No need to lurk - come out of the shadows and show yourselves. Bet you've either got a TT, or are looking for one, and looking for info about Outbacks. WELL - you sure have landed on a goldmine of info. here!!!! Let us know what your questions are (hint: There are alot of us who aren't too far from the place of "I have so many questions, I don't know where to start" and "I don't think I know enough to even know what questions to ask." You betcha! ) <sound at all familiar?> If so - jump in - be brave - we really are a big [happy] family and there's an enormous amount of info available here....just ask.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Like wolfwood said, any question can be answered here. Only had our Roo for a month or so and this famliy has answered many a question for me. Be carefull, they can also get expensive; my "mod" list grows a little more every week. Pretty soon the DW is going to limit my obers.com







.

Welcome aboard.
Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We look forward to hearing more from all of you action

Happy Camping!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome.
Introduce yourselves please.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yesaction *Welcome to Outbackers*Â action

_*austinpowers

[email protected]

mericketson

04SUPERDUTY*_
Join right in and tell us about yourselfs

Don action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> [snapback]130365[/snapback]​


Don't think I've seen 5 dogs in one post before...









(need to see her post for all 5 to appear)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome austinpowers!!! Glad you decide to join the site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome [email protected]!! Glad you decide to join the site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome mericketson!! Glad you decide to join the site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome 04SUPERDUTY!! Glad you decide to join the site.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

(I think OC is driving the post count up!)

Welcome newbies!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome all of you newcomers!!!

C-Mac


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> (I think OC is driving the post count up!)
> 
> Welcome newbies!
> [snapback]130817[/snapback]​


Guilty...but I was gone for sooooo long I needed a shot in the arm to get me going again.


----------

